# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Algemene medische vragen >  wat valt er aan te doen bij een bolle rug

## dimitri04

hallo, 
ik zit met een probleem. Ik heb een redelijk bolle rug, het is echt te zien maar wat zou ik eraan kunnen doen want ik wil later echt niet met een bobbel op men rug rondlopen 
iemand die raad weet???

----------

